# Please Suggest Best Health insurance Package Within 250 -750 AED Annual Premium



## nithaprathiush (Apr 9, 2015)

I am looking for an health insurance packages between 250- 750 AED annual Premium for those who has salary 4000 AED.I did quite good research in net for the the health insurance packages under 750 AED. Unfortunately i didn't find any packages which is affordable for me. Please suggest me the best health insurance packages which has annual premium between 250- 750 AED.


----------



## nithaprathiush (Apr 9, 2015)

nithaprathiush said:


> I am looking for an health insurance packages between 250- 750 AED annual Premium for those who has salary 4000 AED.I did quite good research in net for the the health insurance packages under 750 AED. Unfortunately i didn't find any packages which is affordable for me. Please suggest me the best health insurance packages which has annual premium between 250- 750 AED.


Thank you. Do you have any idea of best company which provide cheap and best packages.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Are you talking to yourself?


----------



## nithaprathiush (Apr 9, 2015)

it was a mistake


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

hahahaha


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

copy pasting what I posted for the question on the UAE forum:

I think it would be fairly difficult to find anything which costs only 500-700 per annum. I believe Daman has a basic package which could be in that price range but for maids in AD (not sure if its available in Dubai as there may be some subsidy for maids in AD involved).
Call them up and find out.
Also, souqalmal.com may be of help.

Also check this website (or google further) Medical Insurance for Maids in Dubai - Third Culture Family


----------



## CraigDubai (Apr 27, 2015)

*Medical Insurance*

Hi,
The government has recently made insurance available to everyone and there are 7 companies that are offering plans from AED 635-675 per person (if earning below AED 4k a month).

The benefits are set and plans are regulated by the DHA (Dubai Health Authority), so they all have a minimum level of cover.

Let me know if you need more info


----------

